# تدبير الله لحياتنا



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2010)

*تدبير الله لحياتنا


لا تتعجب من تدبير الله لحياتنا، فهو ضابط الكل وفي نفس الوقت هو محب البشر يدبر كل صغيرة وكبيرة في حياتنا 

الذين تركوا كل شئ في يد الله، اعتادوا أن يروا يد الله في كل شئ قد لا تفهم الآن حكمته في ترتيب حياتك، لكن تأكد إن الله أشد حنانا عليك من نفسك، فقط سلم له حياتك 

إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه. 

لابد أن تعلم إنك فى يد الله وحده ولست فى أيدى الناس ولا فى أيدى التجارب والأحداث ولا فى أيدى الشياطين 

الله ضابط للكل لا ينعس ولا ينام لا تظنه بعيداً فى مشاكلك أنه يرقب كل شيء ويعمل لأجلك لا تتضايق إن تأخرت استجابة الله لك لأنه يختار الوقت المناسب لإتمام طلباتك فهو يحبك أكثر مما تحب نفسك أتكل عليه ولا تيأس أو تتوانى في الإلحاح حتى يعطيك. 

أقرن دائماً طلباتك بصلاة " لتكن مشيئتك " ولأنه يحبك يختار لك ما يناسبك 
يستجيب لك واعلم أنه يفرح بصلواتك ويكافئك في السماء بأمجاد ليس لها مثيل . 

كلما أزدادت الضيقة أقتربت من الحل عندما تزداد الضيقات عليك وتخسر الشئ تلو الأخر لا تنزعج لأن الله يعد من هذة الخسارة فوائد كثيرة لك لا تراها ألا بعد حين فكل شئ يمر بك هو بسماح من الله الذى يحبك 

اعمل ما تستطيعه للخروج من المشكلة حتى لو كان عملاً صغيراً، فالله ينظر إلى تعبك وينقذك 

وكل كلمة معزية أو فرصة للراحة هى منفذ يرسله الله لك لتخرج من الضيقة فلا تهمله وتستسلم لليأس 

كلما أزدادت الضيقة أقتربت من الحل،وعندما تتعب جداً وتصل إلى قمة المشكلة سيبدأ الأنحدار إلى أسفل لتحل المشكلة وتخرج من كل المتاعب*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2010)

*أقرن  دائماً طلباتك بصلاة " لتكن مشيئتك " ولأنه يحبك يختار لك ما يناسبك 
يستجيب لك واعلم أنه يفرح بصلواتك ويكافئك في السماء بأمجاد ليس لها مثيل .
*
نعم الرب يعلم حاجاتنا 

اكتر بملايين المرات مما نعلم

ويحبنا اكثر مما نحب انفسنا

رائع يا هابي

الرب يبارك مجهودك*
*


----------



## النهيسى (16 يونيو 2010)

*كلما أزدادت الضيقة أقتربت من الحل عندما تزداد الضيقات عليك وتخسر الشئ تلو الأخر لا تنزعج لأن الله يعد من هذة الخسارة فوائد كثيرة لك لا تراها ألا بعد حين فكل شئ يمر بك هو بسماح من الله الذى يحبك​* 
_شكرا جدا للموضوع الأكثر من رائع

سلام ونعمه الرب يسوع_​


----------



## govany shenoda (16 يونيو 2010)

*إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه*
_امين يارب اظهر عجائبك
لكي يتمجد اسمك القدوس
موضوع حلو اوي_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا على الموضوع يا أمى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *أقرن  دائماً طلباتك بصلاة " لتكن مشيئتك " ولأنه يحبك يختار لك ما يناسبك
> يستجيب لك واعلم أنه يفرح بصلواتك ويكافئك في السماء بأمجاد ليس لها مثيل .
> *
> نعم الرب يعلم حاجاتنا
> ...


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *كلما أزدادت الضيقة أقتربت من الحل عندما تزداد الضيقات عليك وتخسر الشئ تلو الأخر لا تنزعج لأن الله يعد من هذة الخسارة فوائد كثيرة لك لا تراها ألا بعد حين فكل شئ يمر بك هو بسماح من الله الذى يحبك​*
> _شكرا جدا للموضوع الأكثر من رائع
> 
> سلام ونعمه الرب يسوع_​


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> *إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه*
> _امين يارب اظهر عجائبك
> لكي يتمجد اسمك القدوس
> موضوع حلو اوي_​


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع يا أمى
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه

امين يارب اظهر عجائبك
لكي يتمجد اسمك القدوس
موضوع حلو اوي اشكرك الرب يباركك


----------



## happy angel (13 ديسمبر 2010)

ramzy1913 قال:


> إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه
> 
> امين يارب اظهر عجائبك
> لكي يتمجد اسمك القدوس
> موضوع حلو اوي اشكرك الرب يباركك


----------



## ramzy1913 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك هابى الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


> اشكرك هابى الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------

